# Height / Weight for female ~ 9 months



## elisabeth_00117

Zefra will be 9 months old on the 15th of this month.

She is about 60lbs, and 22" at the withers. She is very compact and compared to others (including littermates) on the smaller size.

Her mother is on the larger size of the scale and her father is just a tad over the standard (maybe just at it?). The pups from the two (1 litter is a little over 2 years old and the other is Zefra's litter) are on the larger size but still well within standard. Zefra seems to be on the smaller size or the smallest out of everyone.

Everyone is always commenting on her size, saying she is so "tiny". I actually like her size and hope she doesn't get much bigger.

She may be small but she hits like a tone of bricks!

Just curious what other females out of similar lines were at around 9 months old?

Also, what did they mature at?

My breeder thinks she top out at about 65-68lbs and about 24" at maturity. I am not sure, my females have all been from WGSL's and on the larger side, and then there is Stark (within standard for a male but is a mix of working/show lines).

I guess I am just curious.. lol. She is going to be shown and hopefully fingerscrossed earn her SG rating in about 2 months time.


----------



## LaRen616

Cant comment now because Malice is 2 months younger than Zefra but I am looking forward to other member's responses and I will post her results in a couple of months.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

You find this information yet?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/85894-pup-growth-log-chart.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/88824-height-growth-chart.html


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Sigourney was 60 lbs at 9 months. She is now 20 months and 64 lbs. I LOVE her size. My other 2 girls are 82lbs and 84bls (everyone has a waist). I don't anticipate Sig putting on anymore. She is small and compact and could easily get overweight if I didn't pay attention. She is by far my best eater...loves her meals.

She is the smallest gsd I've ever had and I am so in love with this size. Moses is a lean 105lbs and he looks like a giant next to her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You find this information yet?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/85894-pup-growth-log-chart.html
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/88824-height-growth-chart.html


Thanks MRL, I actually have read that and posted on both threads before. 

I will take another look.

I was hoping those with similar lines to Zefra would chime in as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Sigourney was 60 lbs at 9 months. She is now 20 months and 64 lbs. I LOVE her size. My other 2 girls are 82lbs and 84bls (everyone has a waist). I don't anticipate Sig putting on anymore. She is small and compact and could easily get overweight if I didn't pay attention. She is by far my best eater...loves her meals.
> 
> She is the smallest gsd I've ever had and I am so in love with this size. Moses is a lean 105lbs and he looks like a giant next to her.


Sigourney sounds like my Zefra. She eats everything and anything, super active and is actually very solid. Totally athletic looking and agile.. but she is just small. I really do prefer her size to others I have seen. She is super fast too, going to be fun doing agility with her and fly ball.

When she walks onto the field right now for protection work, people who haven't seen her work before kind of mention how tiny she is for her age and then they watch her take over the helper.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Yep Sig is by far the most active of my pack too. She would be great at agility or flyball if her mom would just get her involved!  They truly are quicker and more agile. I agree I think they not only look more athletic but they really are...more along the lines of mals.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yes, people comment that she is more "Mal-like" at this point than anything else - except in temperament. She is moves like nothing I have seen. For an example, we brought her, another pup of about the same age and my older one to the bush to hike.. she was zipping full out running through and around the trees and hills and cliffs (gave me a heartattack!) but they could not catch her to save their lives.. she is quite fun to watch - will have to get a video next time.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Yes take some video! I would love to see her on the move!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Yes take some video! I would love to see her on the move!


Not sure how clear my camera will be but I am off Sunday and plan on taking them to the bush for some play since training is cancelled that day. Will bring the camera.

I would love to see video of yours too!


----------



## BlackGSD

You said females from similar lines, but I don't see were you posted what her lines are. Did I just miss it?

Siren is 3/4 DDR & 1/4 Czech, at that age she was 25 1/2 inches tall and 64 lbs. Both parents are within the standard for their gender, yet she is oversized. She is almost 4yo and 26 inches and about 75 (ish )lbs.


----------



## vicky2200

I don't remember Ditto's exact height and weight at 9 months old, but it was roughly 68lbs and 26 inches at the withers.

Now, full grown (almost 4 years old) she is 78lbs and 26 1/2 inches at the withers. 
I'm not sure why she is so large, because her parents were average sized and I met one of her litter mates last year and she was significantly shorter than Ditto. However, I bet she weighed about the same because she seemed a tad chunky.

My best guess is that your dog is on the shorter side of the breed standard. I'm not sure what an appropriate weight would be for a 22" female at 9 months.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Tracy, I thought I posted it in the original post.. oops. Must not of copied properly.

Here is her pedigree:

Wild Winds Zephyr of Cognac - German Shepherd Dog

1/2 Czech, 1/4 DDR, 1/4 West German working lines


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Here's a stacked photo from about 1.5 months ago (around 7ish? months?).


----------



## Liesje

If you're showing her in he SV ring the judges are really favoring "correct" size (which to most people means small and lean). Last show I was at, every other dog was critiqued as being too large and/or too heavy.

Pan was 60lbs at 10 months and he is mostly WGWL. Both sire and dam are within the standard, sire is on the larger size. Dam I would say is nice medium sized female.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Well, that's a good thing then Lies! 

Hunter will be going to the same show (Pan's half brother - same dam) and is about 60lbs I believe at 7-8 months old.


----------



## Liesje

Two of Pan's littermate brothers were consistently 10lbs more than he was as they grew. I'm not sure if they are now. Pan was 71lbs last week Monday which is what he was the last time I weighed him several months ago. He hasn't really grown much over the past few months though he's gotten darker. Now I suspect he will just broaden out and fill out.


----------



## LaRen616

Liesje said:


> Two of Pan's littermate brothers were consistently 10lbs more than he was as they grew. I'm not sure if they are now. Pan was 71lbs last week Monday which is what he was the last time I weighed him several months ago. He hasn't really grown much over the past few months though he's gotten darker. Now I suspect he will just broaden out and fill out.


Pan. :wub:

I think new pictures are in order.


----------



## Liesje

I'm on too many forums to cross post everything so I share pics and videos on the other GSD forum.


----------



## muddypaw

Shadow was 65 pounds right at 9 months. I think the withers measurement was 23 inches. She may be small, but she is very fast and active, almost caught a rabbit yesterday on an off-leash walk. The only thing that saved that rabbit's life was it zoomed through a hole in a fence..


----------



## LaRen616

Malice is 7 months old, 22' at the shoulder and I am guessing around 50 pounds.

She is Czech/West German Working lines.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

Callie is 8 mos old and is aprox 65 lbs. Her Dad was a bit large but Mom was petite.


----------



## lhczth

Elena is 8 months old today and is 50# and somewhere around 56 cm. Her sire is a big dog (65 cm) with upper medium and medium sized parents. Her mother is smaller (57 cm) with a small sire and medium sized mother (who produced some larger dogs). Elena's brothers are bigger. She has several very large 1/2 brothers and nice medium sized 1/2 sisters when bred to an upper medium sized male. I think she will end up medium sized (57-58 cm).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Halo is WGWL, (no DDR or Czech as far as I know), and at just over 3 years old she's about Zephra's size. Or her weight at least, she's 60/61 pounds, I've never bothered to try and get an accurate measurement on her height. She's super fast, agile, and athletic too, and I love her compact size. 

My previous females have all ranged between 70 and 80 pounds, so Halo looks "small" to me, especially compared to Keefer who outweighs her by 20 pounds.


----------



## Shaina

hearing you guys say 22/23" is small makes me feel worse about my girls size! 10 months and only 19" at the withers, probably 50lbs. I cant even tell you how many people think shes a 5 month old pup, I dont want her to be huge but 22" would be very nice.


----------



## FG167

Kastle is 8 months old and 25", 55 lbs - he's been the same weight for the last 2 months but has gotten taller and stockier.


----------



## lhczth

Kastle has gotten big. He used to be the same size as Elena. LOL


----------



## phgsd

Djenga is on the small side...about 53 lbs full grown. I'm not sure of her exact height, I've never really bothered to measure her.
People do ask me how old she is - I tell them 8, they say "8 months?" Ah no...8 years...
Madina is also around the same weight - but is a little shorter and stockier than Djenga.
I remember Kessy was around 55 lbs at 11 months old when we came back to the USA - and she is about 70 lbs as an adult and about 59 cm. But she was all legs at 11 months, it took her a long time to fill out.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Shaina, don't sweat the size much, especially in regards to what people say. 

Cochise, my over sized Sibe was ~28" & really looked like a Husky/Malamute cross in a # of ways. BUT he was sound, healthy, personable & the love of my life. Ruby, a stray Sibe bitch that wandered into our hearth & hearts was ~20" & at the very bottom of the standard. As well as being small, Ruby was quite feminine & very pretty. Cochise was (IMO) gorgeous, but very masculine, extremely lean, rangy & exuding raw power. Yeah, there were those that thought Ruby was Cochise's 'pup' though most assumed she was his 'wife' (neither was intact). HOWEVER...I was also asked if Cochise was da Vinci's pup. Da Vinci was my red Irish Wolfhound. Cochise was a black sable & white Siberian Husky. Others actually asked if Simba, the gray Toy Poodle, was Cochise's pup. With guesses like those who can take any of these questions seriously??? Most were amazed to find out Simba was the oldest (& frankly looked it) b/c he was by far the smallest. sighhhh...Silly questions just seem to be unavoidably a part of having dogs.


----------



## Shaina

Im not concerned, she is the love of my life and if she doesnt grow she doesnt grow, its just a little less comforting to have a dog you want to do personal protection with that doesnt look in the least bit intimidating. Id prefer my dog LOOK mature, not like a puppy, otherwise the only way anyone would take her seriously is if I fire her up (which Id like to be a last resort)!. Sounds shallow, but it is more for our safety than anything else. If were both tiny, it wont be hard to approach us. Lmao.


----------



## TankGrrl66

Yeah, don't sweat it OP! 

My female is 10/11 months old at least. I have no idea of her age or pedigree (rescue).

She is 24" tall and 59lbs as of a few weeks ago when I last checked. 

Just today someone was at my house, and commented on how tiny she looks. She is a decent size, but she does look small compared to my males-one is 26" and 70ish lbs, and the other is oversized...between 26/27" and about 90lbs. Way too big for a gsd!!!!

I personally love her size!


----------



## RocketDog

Gawd you guys are making me nervous!! Rocket is 7.5 months old, and at 7 months he weighed 70.2 lbs. I measured him today, and he is 64 cm at the withers and 69cm in length. Nearest I could tell anyway. His longer hair makes it more difficult. I used a DVD to lie flat on his withers, LOL. I appears to my unpracticed eye that he needs to grow a bit taller to balance his big feet and ears and body length out, still. 

His ribs are easily felt, and if I push his fur tight you can see a skinny hourglass shape. You can also feel his hip bones easily. My dad didn't think he was too big, but all these pups that are 25" and only 55 lbs....!!!! I don't want him to be growing too fast, or weigh too much! Right now he gets just about 3 cups a day of Orijen LB and about a cup of training snacks a day--various kinds, some days some hot dog is in there (Never more than one small allowed in a day but I don't use those only once in a while), sometimes a cut up string cheese stick, he's had some left over steak (lean) over the last three days (about 4oz total). If he doesn't finish his morning food I pick it up and use it at night--if he doesn't finish that I save it for morning. 

It's only in the low 30's here during the day so I haven't bathed him, it seems silly just to do it to see what he looks like but I'm really tempted after reading this thread! Last time the breeder saw him (a couple months ago) the first thing he said was "Wow, he has some muscle on him!" I don't know, we hike trails quite a bit, would that make a difference? 

THAT D**N LONG HAIR IS HARD TO SEE THROUGH, LOL!


----------



## Shaina

A lot of us are talking about females if that makes you feel any better! Though it does seem like he is going to be on the larger side of the spectrum.


----------



## RocketDog

I know, but I saw some talk of males in there too. 

I am really trying to watch his intake, but I don't want him to get _too _skinny. Plus, hiking for 3 hours has to make him a bit hungrier, too. Like me,


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark, at 9 months old was about 77lbs and about 25' at the withers.

He is now almost 3 years and weighs 84-88lbs (depending on the time of the year) and is only 25.5' at the withers.


----------



## kam214

My girl is from mostly WGSL and is 9 months, weighing 50 pounds...dainty thing  I would be content if she stayed this size but I think she will top out at about 60 pounds or so at the most.


----------



## amermirza

*Nooki: 11 months and 56 lbs*

Nooki is ~56 lbs at 11 months now. She will be a smaller GSD compared to other GSD's. The vets told me that is a VERY GOOD THING. They said smaller dogs are far better than huge dogs health wise (especially with hip and joint issues).

Nooki was about 45 lbs at 9.5 months. Some breeders told me to give her Prebiotics (Supplements, Cottage Cheese, etc...) with her food if I want to see weight increase and I saw a sudden weight increase. I just didnt want a beagle sized GSD. LOL. I give her plenty of exercise and she is in a very good shape (more towards the lower side on medium weight). I live in a very peaceful and safe neighborhood so there is no reason for me to steroid up her to be big and scary.


----------



## LynneLittlefield

Luna just turned 9 months old, she is 78 pounds and 27" at the shoulder.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Funny this thread was resurrected... lol.

Zefra at just over 2 years old ended up being 60lbs - 23" at the withers.


----------

